# Burley Moose Rack issues for Kazoo and Piccolo trailer cycles



## mtmoriah (Sep 22, 2010)

I've got a used Adams Trail-A-Bike, but drooled over the Burleys, with their rave reviews of the great handling with the 5th wheel style arrangement. Well, they went on sale so I got a Piccolo, and even an extra Moose Rack. With three kids running around, it is hard to find wrench time. I am here to report that, out-of-the box, the Moose Rack is a pain and should NOT be assumed to fit on all bikes. My wife has an older flat bar hybrid Giant Cypress SX. Good match at the dropouts, but it interferes with the linear pull brake! Next, I attacked my Performance house brand Access 26" HT, and that won't clear (w Burley hardware) the BB7 disc brake at the dropouts! (OK at the seat stays for this frame.) I am messing with shimming the rack out at the BB7, but how much backyard engineering do I want to do, at the risk of Child Safety?

I hope to get some pics posted, but here's at least my initial frustration after dropping more than $350 on all this. By contrast, the seat post mounted trailer bikes may handle like crap, but you can install the stuff with one Allen wrench tied behind your back (and a toddler gripping your pant-leg!)...


----------



## mtmoriah (Sep 22, 2010)

*Drop Bar 26er Hardtail resolution*

Thanks for listening to my rant... I realize many on this part of the forum have far more difficult fitment and fabrication issues, as they try to equip 12" and 16" bikes with disc brakes, etc! (Some pretty impressive stuff...)

The Access 26er frame required spreading the rack apart slightly by hand, then bending the lower portions of the rack gently in a bench vice, and then spacing out the rack from the dropouts, using a small nut on each side, to act as a thick "washer". Unfortunately, late-night wrenching means all my product testers (kids) are fast asleep right now! :madman:


----------



## mtmoriah (Sep 22, 2010)

*Wife's Giant Cypress SX flat bar roadie hybrid*

At first, I thought the V-Brake issue was a show-stopper... but yet again, a couple of nuts used as thick washers solved my problem, this time on the seat stays.















I think the Burley trailercycle design is going to be great, now that I've overcome the rack problems. Wish my product testers weren't in bed! After I get some experience with it, I may write an Amazon review or two. I read a lot of reviews and comments, and I think only caught one snippet about difficulties with the Moose Rack. I figured my "boring" normal bikes would be a piece of cake. Instead, I don't know that Burley would even endorse my "solutions" to the problems.


----------

